# Lightroom Classic CC wont load from Adobe Creative Cloud Menu



## JasonB (Nov 15, 2017)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):


----------



## JasonB (Nov 15, 2017)

Not sure how to describe this.  I have Windows  10 and have been using Lightroom Classis CC from it's beginning with absolutely no problems.  Earlier today I opened Lightroom Classic CC from the Adobe Creative Cloud menu with no problems........... Then later today I brought up the Adobe Creative Cloud menu (which offers Photoshop and Lightroom Classic CC as options) and Lightroom Classic CC would not open. I click on it and NOTHING.   I tried to open Photoshop ... and had no problems.... (I don't use Photoshop).  I've restarted my computer several times and tried again .... but with not luck.

Any ideas about why this is happening?  I'm really need help.....Hope this makes sense ..... Thanks much........

Version: I believe my version is 7.0.1.10


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 15, 2017)

No idea, but isn't Lightroom added to your taskbar and can't you start it from there? Lightroom is just another application, that can be started as any other application. You don't need the CC app to start it.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 15, 2017)

Assuming Johan's suggestion doesn't work so you have more to try, does the CC app show it needs updates or anything?

It might be useful to know if when you try to start it, it runs but doesn't appear or if it won't start.  If you run task manager first, then start LR, does it appear in task manager at all?  Appear and vanish (as though getting an error), or appear and stay?   Once it is running (even if not visible) you cannot start it again.

If it is running but not visible, is the icon on the task bar and highlighted (underlined)?  If so, LR might be displayed off screen, you can get it back by a shift-right-click on the task bar, move, tough the arrow key on the keyboard (this binds to the window), then move the mouse to drag it back in.  That works for Windows 10, I can't remember the wierdnesses in Windows 8 to recall, but something similar works.  They real issue is to determine if it's just off-screen, or not there at all.

If all that fails (and especially if LR is appearing and then vanishing) check the windows system and application event logs see if there's any clue in those immediately after trying to start it.


----------



## JasonB (Nov 15, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> No idea, but isn't Lightroom added to your taskbar and can't you start it from there? Lightroom is just another application, that can be started as any other application. You don't need the CC app to start it.



Lightroom is not added to my taskbar.  I never even thought to do that.  I assumed I had to start it through the "menu" for Adobe Creative Cloud, which gives me the option to start Lightroom Classic CC or Photoshop.  BTW, I can "open" Photoshop by hitting the open button for Photoshop.  But when hitting the open button for Lightroom Classic CC NOTHING happens.  It's almost as if this open button is not connected to or linked to LR Classic CC.  
Could I simply locate the latest .lrcat file on my system and double click that?  (Probably a dumb question for all you gurus .... but I am desperate)
Thanks Johan for your reply.......


----------



## JasonB (Nov 15, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> Assuming Johan's suggestion doesn't work so you have more to try, does the CC app show it needs updates or anything?
> 
> It might be useful to know if when you try to start it, it runs but doesn't appear or if it won't start.  If you run task manager first, then start LR, does it appear in task manager at all?  Appear and vanish (as though getting an error), or appear and stay?   Once it is running (even if not visible) you cannot start it again.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your reply, Lenwood.  I will try running task manager when I start it.  Fortunately, I do frequent LR backups and backup the catalog and the file containing all my photos.  

I've never tried this but can I simply double click on the latest ".lrcat" file to start the application?

Thank you again, Lenwood.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 15, 2017)

JasonB said:


> Could I simply locate the latest .lrcat file on my system and double click that?



Yes, that should also work.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 15, 2017)

JasonB said:


> Fortunately, I do frequent LR backups and backup the catalog and the file containing all my photos.


That's good, but I suspect you will find it's something about the application, drivers, or other conflicts in windows and not the catalog.

You can also open LR without a catalog, so as to create a new one.  On any LR icon, or on the creative cloud app, hold down the shift and alt keys, then click it.  This opens directly into a dialog, without trying to open your current catalog.  You could then create a new catalog, close LR, and try opening it again; by default it should open that new catalog.  If that all works smoothly go back to your old and see.  Experimentation will narrow down where the problem is.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Nov 15, 2017)

JasonB said:


> Lightroom is not added to my taskbar.  I never even thought to do that.  I assumed I had to start it through the "menu" for Adobe Creative Cloud, which gives me the option to start Lightroom Classic CC or Photoshop.  BTW, I can "open" Photoshop by hitting the open button for Photoshop.  But when hitting the open button for Lightroom Classic CC NOTHING happens.  It's almost as if this open button is not connected to or linked to LR Classic CC.
> Could I simply locate the latest .lrcat file on my system and double click that?  (Probably a dumb question for all you gurus .... but I am desperate)
> Thanks Johan for your reply.......



The behavior changed in the Creative Cloud Application. Try double-clicking the button on Windows 10 systems.


----------



## JasonB (Nov 15, 2017)

I’m  afraid this is way above my paygrade…….  I went back to one of backed up LR Classic CC catalogs and double clicked on it.  I got the following message:

-------------------------- ------------------------------ ---------------------------- -------------------

Lightroom.exe  Bad Image

C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom Classic CC\amtlib.dll is either not designed to run on windows or contains an error.  Try installing the program again

---------------------------- ----------------------- ------------------------

What should I try next?  I would re-install LR Classic CC but I really don’t know where to begin.  Please help.   I wish the Adobe Creative Cloud menu had an option to “update” (that is re-install) LR Classic CC

Any help is greatly appreciated……….


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 15, 2017)

If you click on the small downward pointing > sign at the right of the 'Open' button in the CC-app, you should get an uninstall option. That way you can reinstall it.


----------



## JasonB (Nov 15, 2017)

RikkFlohr said:


> The behavior changed in the Creative Cloud Application. Try double-clicking the button on Windows 10 systems.



RikkFlohr, I tried double clicking but it still did not work........ Thanks for your reply


----------



## JasonB (Nov 15, 2017)

BTW, I found a place on the Adobe home site where I can download LR Classic CC.  I'm in the process of doing that now.  There is a lot of info in the Adobe home page ... but quite honestly it is somewhat confusing.


----------



## JasonB (Nov 15, 2017)

Before I wear out my welcome just wanted you to know that everything seems to be working.  I went to the Adobe site and downloaded LR Classic CC and installed it. It works!!!
This is a very helpful group.   I really appreciate your help and suggestions.
Thanks again..............


----------

